# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  بهم ريختگي فونت هاي فارسي tahoma موقع export به Pdf

## odiseh

سلام
من يه گزارش در محيط vb6 با استفاده از Crystal Reports 8.5 ايجاد كرده ام كه موقع نمايش اون گزارش در هنگام اجراي پروژه هيچ مشكلي وجود نداره ولي وقتي كه گزارش رو به PDF باابزار خود كريستال ريپورت Export مي كنم همه فونتها بهم ميريزه.


به نظر شما بايد چيكار كنم؟

----------


## IsFull()

من هم دقیقا همین مشکل رو دارم چرا کسی جواب نمی ده؟pleeeeeeeeeeas

----------


## zoofa

چطوري به هم مي ريزه؟
آيا فونتها كوچك مي شود؟
يا فونتها كلن به هم مي ريزه؟
اگه ممكنه بيشتر توضيح بديد و يا حداقل يك عكسي بذاريد

يك فايل تو ضميمه هست. اجراش كنيد ببينيد مشكل حل مي شه؟

----------


## mn_zandy63

اگه فونتها کوچیک میشه فایلی که دوستمون aa_shiyari_1386 قرار دادند مشکل شما رو در سیستمی که کار میکنید و برای کاربری که در آن لحظه به آن وارد شده اید حل میکند.
در هر سیستم دیگری که قرار است به این فرمت Export کند باید این کلید در رجیستری اضافه شود.

موفق باشید.

----------


## IsFull()

> چطوري به هم مي ريزه؟
> آيا فونتها كوچك مي شود؟
> يا فونتها كلن به هم مي ريزه؟
> اگه ممكنه بيشتر توضيح بديد و يا حداقل يك عكسي بذاريد
> 
> يك فايل تو ضميمه هست. اجراش كنيد ببينيد مشكل حل مي شه؟


 فایلی رو که دادین اجرا کردم اما هنوز مشکل داره مال من اینطوریه که وقتی به pdf تبدیل می کنم فیلد هایی که از بانک خونده می شن رو بر عکس نشون می ده اما text field ها درستند
مثلا کلمه "اکبری" رو "یربکا" می نویسه.

----------


## zoofa

سلام
روي فيلدي كه به هم مي ريزه راست كليك كنيد و مراحل زير رو اجرا كنيد
format object - > paraghraph -> right to left
را انتخاب كنيد

----------


## IsFull()

> سلام
> روي فيلدي كه به هم مي ريزه راست كليك كنيد و مراحل زير رو اجرا كنيد
> format object - > paraghraph -> right to left
> را انتخاب كنيد


 ممنون مشکلمو حل کرد .فکر نمی کردم اینقدر ساده باشه :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Mainar

> سلام
> روي فيلدي كه به هم مي ريزه راست كليك كنيد و مراحل زير رو اجرا كنيد
> format object - > paraghraph -> right to left
> را انتخاب كنيد


 
خيلي بهم كمك كردين. :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق: 
ممنون.

----------

